# Land of the Dead



## Confusticated (Jun 22, 2005)

After years... a fourth movie in Romero's_ Dead_ series is finally made. Anyone else been waiting for this?


----------



## greypilgrim (Jun 24, 2005)

"Dawn of the Dead" got me hooked big time. You think this one is going to be as good too? I hope so.


----------

